

Ask HN: Useful bug reporting tips? - Jim_Neath

Hi chaps,<p>I'm currently working on a bug/issue tracker (purifyapp.com) and I'm writing an article about how to write useful bug reports. Do any of you guys have any tips you'd like to suggest?
======
Travis
I don't use screenshots very often, but for that 20% case when I need them,
they're invaluable. Still seems a little antiquated that I have to snap a pic,
then go somewhere to upload it. Seems like something that could do that and
submit it w/in the web app would be a plus.

